# Great cooking channel....



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Not exactly survival related, just great cooking in a wonderful setting.

This chap is talented.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCj4KP216972cPp2w_BAHy8g


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks I have bookmarked it, it looks interesting


----------

